# Miter Gauges - Incra, Osbourne, or Kreg



## dseevers (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been looking for a miter gauge for my TS, because the factory one is not accurate or repeatable. I was looking in the 100 to 150 range, but don't have access to them to hold in my hand and the reviews are all similar. I am just not sure which way to go. 

For the ones that have used these what are the pros and cons to them.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got (and have only used) the Kreg. I like it. Very easy to set up. Indexable for common angles. Accurate tape. Don't like the stop doesn't stay up at times.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Since I purchased the table saw sled from Rockler I do not even use a miter gauge. The only drawback is that you cannot cut as thick a material. The angle gauge on the sled is just as accurate as you want to adjust it. Any miter cut I want to make on the table saw is done with this sled.

George


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

X2 on the Rockler sled.


----------



## dseevers (Mar 24, 2011)

I would assume that you are talking about this one http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18063&site=ROCKLER?

Definitely not out of the question, hadn't looked at that one. Any draw backs you've found compared to miter gauges.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

No real drawbacks that I can think of. That drop-off platform is not worth the money though. I had some scrap 1/2 shelving with the rockler miter slot hold downs to make my own. Works great.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Though it's under your price range, I recently picked up an Incra V-120 and am pleased with it. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21444&site=ROCKLER It's accurate and far less cumbersome than a sled. I put a wood fence on it with a facing of anti-skid tape and it works well.

I also have a JDS Accu-Miter which as a great tool but IS about as cumbersome as a sled. I got the Incra just because it's handier to reach for than the heavy Accu-Miter.

Bill


----------



## dseevers (Mar 24, 2011)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Though it's under your price range, I recently picked up an Incra V-120 and am pleased with it. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21444&site=ROCKLER It's accurate and far less cumbersome than a sled. I put a wood fence on it with a facing of anti-skid tape and it works well.
> 
> I also have a JDS Accu-Miter which as a great tool but IS about as cumbersome as a sled. I got the Incra just because it's handier to reach for than the heavy Accu-Miter.
> 
> Bill


I looked at those but I was needing something that had a longer fence and preferably some type of stop block system on it.

Originally I was looking at strictly miter gauges because I didn't want something too cumbersome, but by the time you add the fence I suppose you probably aren't losing to much time by grabbing a sled.

Not sure what to do know.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

dseevers said:


> I looked at those but I was needing something that had a longer fence and preferably some type of stop block system on it.
> 
> Originally I was looking at strictly miter gauges because I didn't want something too cumbersome, but by the time you add the fence I suppose you probably aren't losing to much time by grabbing a sled.
> 
> Not sure what to do know.


+1 on the INCRA V120, I added the MLCS "Miter T fence" which includes the stop for another $50 and it works for me. 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/miter_t-slot_accessories.html 
I would have liked to do the INCRA 1000HD or SE but the budget kept vetoing it.
https://www.incrementaltools.com/Articles.asp?ID=157

Mine hangs on the wall, much less room than a sled but with my contractor saw, starting the cut can be a bit dicey on wider stock. The fence will tend to sag below the table level. 
:smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

dseevers said:


> I looked at those but I was needing something that had a longer fence and preferably some type of stop block system on it.
> 
> Originally I was looking at strictly miter gauges because I didn't want something too cumbersome, but by the time you add the fence I suppose you probably aren't losing to much time by grabbing a sled.
> 
> Not sure what to do know.


That one has a stop block system on it. Just how long a fence do you need? The one on there is fairly long.

G


----------



## dseevers (Mar 24, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> That one has a stop block system on it. Just how long a fence do you need? The one on there is fairly long.
> 
> G


The V120 does? Thats the one he said he had. 24" would be nice.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

dseevers said:


> The V120 does? Thats the one he said he had. 24" would be nice.


The V120 has neither a fence nor a stop block with it, that's why I added the MLCS Miter fence. The V120 is selling on Amazon for $60 right now. Adding a miter fence will bring it up to around the same price as the Kreg or Osbourne. DeWalt has an Osbourne clone for $75 but the reviews aren't terribly good and they look like quality issues. The INCRA HD and SE are based on the INCRA V27 which is also a good miter but hasn't got the 1° resolution. I believe they all extend further than 24".:smile:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like Rockler and Dubby are about the same sled.
http://www.in-lineindustries.com/single_dubby.html


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the Incra 1000SE, and love it. Easy to use, has an 18" extension, stop block that is adjustable, and very accurate. It has been dropped a couple of times but that has not interfered with the accuracy.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

dseevers said:


> The V120 does? Thats the one he said he had. 24" would be nice.


I was referring to the Rockler sled.

George


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

My EB-3 is my go-to miter gauge, but I also like my Incra V27 and Woodhaven Deluxe.


----------

